# south ohio bbq fest



## biggiesize (Sep 9, 2008)

Jim dandy's having a bbq comp and festival sat.9-13 from 10 to 6 at the ford tranny plant on sharon rd. Sharonvile
Thanks rolling smoke for the tip.


----------

